# DrQueue



## z3reid (Dec 28, 2009)

has anyone setup drqueue on freebsd?
i'am having problems with dependencies, make, gettext etc.
order of installation wrong..no idea.
installing the required packages has even lead to not being able to log in as root.. treminal crash. Could log in as user.
anyway i reinstalled.
any help with drqueue , any ideas would be great.


----------

